# GTO praise in Feb STUFF magazine



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Page 60. "Gearotica wheels"

GTO is one of the three rides that's being praised for being best at what they do:

'06 Maybach 57S $367,000.00
'07 Audi RS 4 $70,000.00
'06 Pontiac GTO $32,995.00

Nice big photo of the GTO 

No Rice, Stangs, Vettes or Dodges in this article.

Oh yeah...Joanna Krupa is also in the issue


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

WOW!!!! I will have to buy that one. Excellent news!!!!


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Damn it I went to the store today to pick one up but they only had the Mar edition. Think you could show us the article?


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Ironmancan said:


> Damn it I went to the store today to pick one up but they only had the Mar edition. Think you could show us the article?



Sorry. No, don't have a scanner.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Thats cool sooner or later I'll find one laying around. Thanks anyway!:cheers


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

I also couldn't find the Feb Stuff in stores :|


----------



## StarCaller (Jul 12, 2005)

here we go......


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

StarCaller said:


> here we go......



??:confused


----------



## StarCaller (Jul 12, 2005)

Ironmancan: just click the writing....


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

I've always been mentally challenged Thanks:cheers


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Ironmancan said:


> I've always been mentally challenged Thanks:cheers


That's alright...we love you anyway!


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Some positive news is better than no news. Don't see enough of these articles. For the price you can't go wrong. :cheers


----------



## PONTIACSTYL (Feb 21, 2006)

Why is it you never see any commercials or ads for the GTO Its like they weren't trying to sell them?


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

I have only ever seen most of the GTO commercials on the SPEED channel.

Except the 2004 commercial where they showed the 3 Pontiacs in the garage, think it was a Grand Am GT, Bonneville GXP and the GTO does a e-brake 180 and backs into the garage, I think that was on regular network TV in 2004.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Or the one of the '05 waiting at a red light and waited until another car came up to the red light, then rev'ed the engine. That one was pretty cool. But you are right, I think I only saw that one on Speed Channel.


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Yeah I've only seen one on the Speed channel. :/


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

they played quite a few GTO commercials during march madness....

that's the only time I've seen them


----------

